# Help with adding thread resistance please



## jgourlay (Dec 19, 2013)

I have this problem with fountain pens that is starting to cost me real money.  I've ruined my third shirt because my fountain pen comes unscrewed in my pocket, I don't feel it, and of course the nib has to sit right on the cloth.

Statesmen, emperor, all the kits do the same.  The thread action of the cap feels great...but I just can't have this happen again.  What do you all suggest for adding some 'firmness' to the cap threads so these do accidently uncap?


----------



## Dustygoose (Dec 19, 2013)

I have had one do that to me. I used a Qtip and put some clear silicone in the threads of the cap.  Just a small thin coat on one side.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 19, 2013)

A single layer of scotch tape inside the cap.  It's a cheap trick some pen restorers use to fix bad threads on old vintage pens with worn threads.


----------



## rherrell (Dec 20, 2013)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/how-keep-our-capped-pens-closed-44111/

This might help, post #28 and #43 have pictures of what he did.


----------



## wildbill23c (Jan 4, 2014)

One thing you can try is to take your pen to the hardware store and find an o-ring that will fit over the threads, then screw the pen back together, this will help keep a bit of pressure on the pen cap so it doesn't easily unscrew itself.


----------

